# Annual AGR Freeloading Trip from Texas-California



## Bob Dylan (Aug 24, 2012)

Sat. 8/11 Waited in the Austin Station for 2 Hours/AC out on 103 Degree Day! #421 Late due to Heartland Flyer Late into FTW from OKC!!Full Train, usual Announcements about EVERY Seat will be Filled! Consist: Engine/Transdorm/2 Coaches/Diner (CCC)/Lounge/Coach/ Revenue Sleeper! Boarded #421 Sleeper(Old Unrehabbed SLI,but Clean and Everything Worked!  ), Room#9, SCA Jose, (Extra Board/First time to have him) sent us to the Diner (CCC) for Last Call Dinner!!! Crab Cakes, not good, had much better on other Trains!! Made regular stop in SMC, then into SAS, Loooong Loop around West Side (past the beautiful old Great Northern Station which is now a Credit Union!), backed into the Sunset Station, hit the Stops @ 10PM, only 5 minutes down! Large crowd waiting on #1/#421 in Amshak and Platform, about 100 got off in SAS!

#1, the Sunset Ltd from NOL arrived about 12:30AM, 30 minutes down!Our new SCA named Rene for the SAS-LAX run came aboard, Id seen him before on #1! I had de-boarded to watch Switching/Grab Snack @ Dennys! GF stayed aboard to sleep, we had kept the Power on while sitting attached to #21/#421.! ^_^ Our Sleeper was then cut off along with the #421 Coach, hauled to the yards up the tracks, then the Coach was Cut loose, backed into #1, then we were similarily moved which meant this was a Double Switch in order to get the #421 Sleeper on the rear of #1! This was done very quickly, and the Bumps were pretty hard when connecting to #1!!! (my GF said it was Very Hard!) I then boarded the Sleeper and went to Sleep (my turn in the Coffin), we rolled out on time @ 2:45AM Heading West towards LAX!! The Consist of #1 was:

Engines (#2),Baggage car, Transdorm, #1 Revenue Sleeper, 2 Coaches, Diner, Lounge, Coach and #421 Sleeper carrying the Markers!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 24, 2012)

PART II! SAS-LAX #421/#1 cont.

Woke up to a Beautiful Sunrise pulling into Del Rio about 6AM, only a few minutes down! Had a cup of really good Sleeper Coffee and Juice, Rene seems to be a hustler which is a good sign! Bathrooms Clean, took Shower (old style, not my favorite, good Hot Water and Plenty of Towels!) After Del Rio Stop, headed to Diner for Breakfast (no Announcements till after 7AM), first come , first served! Had a really great Omelete with the Chicken Maple Sausage, and Fresh Strawberries came with it! Delicious and Good Service, Friendly LSA(too early to get names! :lol: ) and Servers! Saw Border Patrol with Dogs on Platform but they didnt come on the Train!

Rolled out heading West, past the Amistad Damn, Devils River etc./Very Lowdue to Draught in West Texas! Miles and miles of Desert, scrubby plants and Lots of Deer Blinds but no Deer or Antelope seen, just Hawks, Buzzards and a few scrabby Cattle! Crossed the Pecos High Bridge (always a Highlite on this Route), past Langtry (Judge Roy Bean's Town, now a State Park, cant see the Saloon from the Train), rolled on to Sanderson where we made a Flag Stop, someone actually got on and off the train @ the Delapedated Station!  Running about 30 minutes down, which we continued into Alpine, our next stop and the Place of my Birth back in the Dark Ages! :giggle: There is a nice new Platform there, but still not long enough so we had to make Three Spots to load/unload the Train! Fairly Large Crowd hanging out @ the Station, guess the Trains are a Highlite out here in the Big Nowwhere! :giggle: Rolled on out 30 minutes down through Marfa where Lunch started, had the Special Chicken Sandwich, very tasty, GF had the Salad! Again, fresh Strawberries with the Plate and a Peanut Butter-Chocolate Tort

that was Excellent but enough for two!  We rolled into El Paso about 230pm, 1 Hour Down, so the Stop was Briefer than Normal, about 20 minutes, but with it being 116 Degrees and the Wind Blowing Dust not many stayed off the Train Long! :help: Did run into the Beautiful Old Station for a Real Diet Coke :wub: , No Pepsi! :lol:

Border Patrol were again in evidence on the Platform with Dogs, didnt see any get on the train! We rolled out along the Border heading to New mexico about an Hour Down, there were Border Patrol Vehicles, Helicopters etc. thick as flies all the way into New Mexico along the Fence which marks the Border! We rolled along at a Steady Pace, passed many Freights (this Line is Doubled tracked to California, goo job UP!)), made brief New Mexico stops, into Tuscon pretty much on time about 7PM as the Sun was setting in the West!! The temp was a Balmy 120, we toured the Old SP Station, stretched out Legs, lots of New Condos/Buildings going up around Station, Tuscon seems to be Growing!! After we rolled out we went to Dinner in the Diner, I had the Steak which was Excellent with Baked Potato and even the Veggies were good, they seem to be getting better!GF had healthy choice, Tilapia and Lentils, said it was Good?? Orange Cheese Cake for Desert, Excellent! :wub:

We then rolled into Maricopa about 9PM, very Large Crowd waiting @ the Amshak, can still see the old Rio Grande Zephyr Dome Car that used to be the Station behind the Amshak! We had to make 4 spots for the Train and it took 45 mintues so we were about an Hour and a Half Down, keeping Fingers crossed that well be late into LAX! :help: ^_^

Went to sleep about 1030PM as we chugged through the Desert towards Yuma (again in the Coffin), woke up with an announcement that we would be arriving into LAX in 15 minutes, it was 4:15AM!!! 

Our SCA Rene came and told us wed be able to stay on the train till 6:30AM, I went and took a Shower, lots of People did get off and my GF slept till 600AM. We then packed up,gave Rene(he had coffee made and juice) a Good tip, went into the Station and checked our Bags and headed to Phillipe for Breakfast! After a fantastic Combo Breakfast (Coffee is up to 45c! :giggle: )we walked around Chinatown, Olvera Street, checked the Metro Plaza Hotel (still a good deal)and headed to Union Station where we sat in the Garden on a Clear, Cool Beautiful SoCal Morning! At 8:30AM the Traxx Lounge opened up for Starlight Sleeping Car Pax so we got our checked bags from Day Check ($4.00 each now!), checked into the Lounge and I went back to Phillipe to get a couple of Lamb Dips for Emergency Rations on the Starlight which we would board @ 9:30AM!

A nice morning in LAX, all things considered,just wish there was a better Arrival time for the Sunset! :help: The Adventure continues in Part III on the Coast Starlight to EMY!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 24, 2012)

Great report Jim. As you know, I did the same run about a month ago and except for the bustitution between Springfield and STL, all went spot on PERFECT. The only beef I encountered was on the plate  And I even found 2 GIANT gift-bagged Hershey Bars under the seat in my Roomette as we were pulling into LAX and I was doing final room check.

We hit the bumper at LAX about 0530 and just about everyone in the Sleeper was up, packed and ready to go.


----------



## stntylr (Aug 24, 2012)

I was 2 days behind you on the TE/SSL.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 24, 2012)

Part III!! CS#14 LAX-EMY

After having some coffee and eating the "Emergency" Lamb Dips, the Conductor Scanned our Tickets and we proceeded up the Tunnel to the Platform to Board our Magic Carpet, er Train up the Good Coast! The Consist was Two Engines, Bag Car, Three Sleepers(ours was next to the PPC!  ) , PPC (forgot to get the Name!), Diner, SSL, Four Coaches!Full Train!! Put our stuff in the Room (Roomette #8), SCA Charles gave us our Bottles of Wine and we proceeded to the PPC to Snag an Easy Chair on the Ocean Side!  Last we saw him except for stops and when when we were preparing to Leave the Train in Oakland!

Train was Full, a Cool, Sunny, SoCal Day, we rolled out on Time, made the usual stops as we proceeded on time through the Industrail and Residential Burbs that surrond LA! The LCA came by and took Reservations for Lunch, we naturally took the PPC! The PPC was full, folks from all over, both Foriegn and even California folks that rode all the time! We called @ Santa Barbara a little early about 1220PM. The Platform is under going Work , there was a Big Dig between the Huge Tree and the old SP Sleeper Santa Barbara so one cant get to it easily to take pics etc.

After Rolling out, we had our 1PM Lunch in the PPC.(Had Stephanie, the BEST Attendant in the PPC as most agree!  ) I had the Special Egg Plant Sandwich, GF had the Salad! Delcious as usual, had Apple Tort with Ice Cream for Desert, not bad!  Beautiful all the way up the Coast, the Water was Blue, the beaches and Camp Grounds were jammed and some Beachies were Mooning the train as we rolled by! Shortly before getting to the old Air Force Missle Sights some Kids ran in front of the Train putting us into an Emergency Stop! Luckily no-one was hurt, of course the Conductors had to check the Train so we sat for 30 minutes while this went on! Then we were underway again and it was time for the Wine and Cheese Tasting, as usual it was Full and we had Four Wines and Cheeses from Cali/Oregon/Was State, Im not much for Wine but it was OK! (Its Free for Sleeping Car Pax! :wub: )after this we climbed up into the Mountains passed the California Mens Penal Colony and chugged along heading for the stops after San Luis Obispo, , Paso Robles and the Farming Capitol of Salinas! We ate Dinner in the PPC afgain (I had the Beef, GF had the Salad, delcious as usual! A Lemon Cake for Dessert that was Outstanding! :wub: ) By this time it was Dark and we were an Hour Down!

Then as we Rolled North of Salinas heading to San Jose (Do You know the Way? :lol: )we went into another Emergency Stop! The Conductor announced that there had been a %.1 Earthquake by Monterrey so UP had to inspect the tracks to San Jose! After 30 minutes they announced it was OK but we proceeded on a Slow Order (about 15 MPH) to San Jose where we arrived 2 hours down!

The stop wasnt that long, they didnt even allow us off the Train @ what is usually a Fresh Air/Smoke stop and we rolled out for Oakland after about 10 Minutes! We pulled into Oakland Jack London Station @ 11:30PM, 2 Hours Down and proceeded to sit for 30 minutes for no apparent reason! It was Cold outside (50s), and Damp, got back on the train and got our stuff ready! Due to the lateness, we originally had booked to Martinez, but I had called and my Brother was going to pick us up in Emeryville, saved us about an Hour on getting to Sonoma!

Only took about 15 minutes to get to emeryville but we went Rolling past the Station fairly fast and we thought we werent going to stop!  The Train was Spotted past the Station and the walk down the Platform to the Station was Very Long (and Cold! :giggle: )My Brother and his wife were waiting, we loaded up and Rolled out up I80 heading for Beautiful Sonoma and a few days in Paradise, NoCal style! 

To be Continued in Part IV- The Zephyr to Illinois!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 25, 2012)

Part IV- The Zephyr from DAV-Illinois cont.

Friday Morning in Cool, Foggy Sonoma, we eat Breakfast and Roll out for Davis on IH80 to catch the Zephyr#6 after a Wonderful too short a Visit in Sonoma and Vicinity! Heavy traffic on the way, the Napa Valley is Very Busy and IH 80 has both Truck and Tourist Traffic and also Commuters to Sacramento! We arrive into the beautiful old SP Station in Davis about 9:30AM, Train scheduled for 10:36AM, running about 30 minutes Down per the Nice Female Agent!She issued our AGR Paper Tickets since we were going to have two Bustitutions in Illinois! :angry2: She let us put our Bags behind the Counter and we walked around the nice Downtown Village, which being a University town was full of Students, Bakeries, Coffee Shops,Apartments, Stores etc. Bicycles everywhere, Davis claims it is the Most Bicycle Friendly town in North America?? Great coffee and Pastries @ Bakery by the Depot, watched Cal Trains to/from SAC and EMY come and go, since it was a Friday lots of students getting on with Bikes!

At 10:55AM the Zephyr came Rolling in! The consist was: Engines (2)/No Bag(Bad Ordered in Oakland)/Transdorm/Three Coaches/Lounge/Diner/Three Sleepers! We were in Room #10 on the 830 Sleeper, a Rehabbed I next to the Diner! :wub: SCA was named Pete, an Outstanding Attendant and really nice guy! New cantidate for SCA HoF!!  We rolled out 300 minutes down on a Full Train heading for Sacremento and the First stop! Arrived into SAC, the New Platforms are in use and the Tunnel to the station is quiet a walk, especially since SAC can tend to get Warm to Hot in the Summer! :hi: The loading and unloading seemed to go well and we soon rolled out about 30 minutes Late heading for the Sierras! Had Lunch in the Diner after Roseville,had the Special Sandwiches and Ice Cream! (starting the Diet early! :lol: ) returned to the Lounge to be ready for the Beautiful Trip through what I consider the Best Scenery on this Route, the Mountains between Roseville and Reno!! :wub: Bright, Clear,Cool Sunny Day, Green Trees,Pure Mountain Air, Donner Lake was Blue with Lots of Boats and the Tunnels were fun too!Into REeno, stop for all the gamblers to Board/Deboard and Rolled out only 30 minutes down heading for the Great Desert across Nevada and Utah!

Had Dinner @7PM (Lamb was very Good, skipped Desert!)rolled thru Winnemuca and Elko, it was now Dark after a Spectacular desert Sunset! We had the Beds put down and were asleep by 10PM! Woke up in Sal Lake City @ 3:30AM, it was actually warm there, its usually cool to Cold so it was a nice surprise!Lots of Pax boarded/De-Boarded, we rolled out @ 4AM, only 30 minutes Late heading for Colorado! Back to sleep, the tracks are getting a little rough between SLC and Helper, but not as bad as Western Kansas! :help: Woke up outside of Green River, Utah, had a Shower, Coffee and sat in the Lounge till 8AM when we had Breakfast, Continential, both of us startin back to our Diets! :giggle: Into Grand Junction @11AM, went into the Store, looked @ the Three Stations there (the Best one is still for Sale!)And low and behold, on the back was "The Patron Tequila Express", Dan Akroyds Private Car heading for Tampa and Charolette for the Conventions! The friendly Attendant let some of us Visit inside, Plushest PV Ive ever seen! Satelite TV/Internet, Generator, Chef, World Class Galley,Living Room like one in a Royal Palace, Paneling, Plush Carpets and a platform with Director Chairs and a Bar to Die for! The Bedrooms are all Double Suites with 5 Star-Bedding, must be nice! They say hell use it for his Hotel during the Conventions, then fly! They did tell us no Pictires inside for "Security" Reasons??

We then rolled out with good seats in the Lounge for the trip along the Colorado and through the Mountains to Denver! Lots of Campers and rafters along the River, and of Course they "Mooned" the Train!It started Raining and got very Dark just before Glennwood Springs where we had Lunch in the Diner (Veggie Burgers), but was Sunny in Glennwood itself! Lots of pax got off/boarded here for Denver! The trip through the rest of the Mountains went smoothly, sad to see that the Beetles are eating more Pine Trees and they are building Ski Chalets and Houses everywhere! Though the tunnels, making up time, down the Front Range into Denver, back into the "Temporary " Station and hit the stops one hour down! They announce that we will only be there about 15 minutes, not to leave tTrain sie but of course it takes 30 Minutes!

:lol: We eat Dinner in the Diner, have the Healthy Choice and we split a piece of Cheese Cake! for Desert! (reward for being good! :lol: )Its growing Dark as we head out onto the Praries heading for Nebraska! (the Engineers and Conductors that get on in Denver go all the way to Omaha! Loooong Haul!  )pete puts our beds down, we hit the hay about 930PM and sleep the sleep of the innocent as we roll through the night! Wake-up for Fort morgan, Colo and then McCook, NEB @ 1AM (theres no there there!)

Shortly after leaving McCook we go into Emergency stop and the power goes dead and the Emergency Lights go on! Pete comes and tells us we have Hit some Cattle on the tracks and it looks bad, that we might be here for several Hours! A UP Freight Engine is summoned from Somewhere (Lincoln maybe or Fort Morgan???) we are towed to Holdrege ,Nebraska where we sit until 7AM as it starts to get light! :unsure: :unsure: :unsure: :help:

To Be cont.-- Its an Involved Story!!!


----------



## jmbgeg (Aug 25, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> Part IV- The Zephyr from DAV-Illinois cont.
> 
> Friday Morning in Cool, Foggy Sonoma, we eat Breakfast and Roll out for Davis on IH80 to catch the Zephyr#6 after a Wonderful too short a Visit in Sonoma and Vicinity! Heavy traffic on the way, the Napa Valley is Very Busy and IH 80 has both Truck and Tourist Traffic and also Commuters to Sacramento! We arrive into the beautiful old SP Station in Davis about 9:30AM, Train scheduled for 10:36AM, running about 30 minutes Down per the Nice Female Agent!She issued our AGR Paper Tickets since we were going to have two Bustitutions in Illinois! :angry2: She let us put our Bags behind the Counter and we walked around the nice Downtown Village, which being a University town was full of Students, Bakeries, Coffee Shops,Apartments, Stores etc. Bicycles everywhere, Davis claims it is the Most Bicycle Friendly town in North America?? Great coffee and Pastries @ Bakery by the Depot, watched Cal Trains to/from SAC and EMY come and go, since it was a Friday lots of students getting on with Bikes!
> 
> ...


Ouch, Jim Hope to be in Philly.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 25, 2012)

Part V- The Adventure continues Nowwhere ,Nebraska-CHI on the CZ#6!!

As the Sun comes up @7AM on Beautiful Downtown Holdrege, Nebraska, our Great SCA Pete and a really Friendly Conductor start giving us updates on whats happening with #6! (Pete had filled us in during the night!) We have hit a hurd of approximately 75 Cattle on the Tracks outside of McCook , Nebraska @ 1AM, went into Emergency Stop and lost all Power! The Emergency Lights came on, the Bathrooms of course quit working and no Power in the Plugs etc. Since we were blocking the Main Line, #5, the West bound CZ, was sittting in Front of us, down 5 Hours now! Since our Engineer and Conductor were Dead on Hours (always thought the Denver to Omaha Run for the Operating Crew was too Long!  ), the Conductor off #5 came aboard, a Relief Engineer was Vaned out from Omaha! The Lead Engine had a Blunted Nose and Blood and Body Parts all over it and the Windshield, the Transdorm had been damaged and had broken the Hoses that couldnt be fixed by the Crew that came out! After all the various Emergency, Railroad Workers etc. had done their thjing, it was determined that the Transdorm would be ccut out, placed on a Siding in Holdrege and the Engines were hooked back up and soon as the Relief Engineer came aboard, we Fired up and Rolled out for Lincoln, now 9 Hours down! 

Once the Power was on Pete (SCA) told us Breakfast would be served in the Lounge to Coach Pax and in the Diner to the Sleeping Car Pax! (Us!  )He fired up a fresh pot of good coffee and had Juice and water! The Crew had been moved to the Diner since the Train was SOLD OUT, so only half the Diner was being used! The Coach Pax were given Bottled Water, Coffee and SweetRolls, we were able to order from the Regular Menu!  After a nice Breakfast and Shower, went to the Lounge where the Relieved Engineer and Conductors were sitting telling War Stories, and while obviously Tired after a Long Night, were in a Good mood! The Engineer was an Ex-NYC Firefighter who gave it up after 911 (he lost lots of Friends!  ). He had Phone pics of the Damaged and Bloody Engine, the Transdorm and the Carcasses of the dead Cattle! He told us that he was doing 79, came around a corner and there were about 75 Cattle blocking the Tracks! Instant Slaughter House! Sai it was the third time this year this had happened on this Line, First for him! He was heading for Omaha and after rest, would take #5 back to Denver the next day!  Service above and beyond!The Engine was washed down by the FD in Hastings,Neb. (see pic on thread about #5/#^ Delay in Nebraska!)

Finally rolled into Lincoln, where the relief Conductor went Dead on Hours and was Relieved by another Conductor! (He said hed go back to Denver on #5 the next day also!)Then on to Omaha, a brief stop (what a Shame the old UP Station is now a Museum and the Older Station is Falling Down Dump not to mention the Amshak used now by Amtrak! First time to see all this in Daylight!)Wed eaten Lunch (Regular Menu) before Lincoln, rolled out across the Missouri River into Iowa heading for Illinois now 9 1/2 Hours down! It was starting to Rain, and most of Iowa was Green and wet as opposed to Bone Dry Nebraska! Rolling Thru the Farms and Stops in the Small towns of Iowa, Dinner in the Diner (still Regular Menu for Sleeper Pax!, coach Pax were given Snak-Paks, Bottled Water, Coffee and the infamous Dinty Moore Beef Stew on Rice but the Price was Right, Free!  ) Crossed the Mississippi River into Illinois @ Burlington as a Beautiful Rainbow accompnied the Golden Sunset to the West behind us!

Amtrak Customer Service had sent out Two Reps to work with People that would miss Connections in Galesburg (us and others)and CHI, but they only sent 2 Agents :wacko: for approximately 300 Folks that had to make Connections to various Places! We were told via PA that we'd go on to CHI, be put up for the night and given money for Taxis and Meals, then Rebooked on the next Days Train, no problema! Rolled into Galesburg @830PM, 9 hours down, the Bus for the Eastern Illinois and Indy Pax was waiting, then we rolled out for CHI, didnt stop in Princeton or Naperville, Highballing into the Freight Yards of CHI arriving @ Midnight, 9 Hours and 10 minutes down! What a Long, Strange Trip it's been! :giggle:

The Adventure to be Continued in Part VI-Some Unexpected Time in CHI and the TE from CHI-AUS!!!


----------



## Linda T (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow! Great reports! You're inspiring me for my fall '13 trip!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 25, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> 1345870195[/url]' post='389410']... "The Patron Tequila Express", Dan Akroyds Private Car heading for Tampa and Charolette for the Conventions! The friendly Attendant let some of us Visit inside, Plushest PV Ive ever seen! Satelite TV/Internet, Generator, Chef, World Class Galley,Living Room like one in a Royal Palace, Paneling, Plush Carpets and a platform with Director Chairs and a Bar to Die for! The Bedrooms are all Double Suites with 5 Star-Bedding, must be nice! They say hell use it for his Hotel during the Conventions, then fly! They did tell us no Pictires inside for "Security"
> 
> ... we have Hit some Cattle on the tracks and it looks bad


The Patron Tequilla Express sounds like a lower class Penthouse Suite!






Was the dinner special that night Flat (really flat) Iron Steaks?


----------



## pennyk (Aug 25, 2012)

WOW Jim!! What a trip. I wanted to duplicate it until I read about the cows. 

I had read about the CZ hitting cattle, but did not realize it was your train. I am sure that is an experience you will remember, but not want to duplicate.

I am waiting to read about the rest of your trip... and hear about it in person in Philly.


----------



## JayPea (Aug 25, 2012)

What an experience there in Nebraska, Jim!!! :wacko: Good thing you didn't hit a flock of chickens there also or you'd have a REAL **** and bull story to tell!!!! :blink: :blink: As always am enjoying your reports. I keep hearing about the poor service on the CZ but my SCA earlier this summer, Richard, was great and sounds like Pete was too. Looking forward to the rest of your trip!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 25, 2012)

Part VI- Sometime in Chicago and the TE to Texas!

Soon as the Train hit the stops in Union station we took off for Customer Service and Lounge G to beat the thundering hurd! Upon arrival there was One Lady on Duty and hundreds of People milling around by the Ticket Counters across the way so I boldly went into the Lounge (he who hesitates rides Coach on a Rebook! :lol: )and the Lady was as Nice as she could be, a nice surp[rise for CHI!!  She had a Voucher already prepared for the Embassy Suites on State Street, gave us a Voucher to go to the ticket Counter and Collect $24 for Taxis and $50 to eat on, told us wed already been Rebooked on tomorrows #21 for AUS! (the tickets would be exchanged in the morning upon return to Union Station!)I confirmed this with Amtrak via Phone and called AGR in the morning, same info so We were good to go! Collected our money, went upstairs to the Taxi Rank on Adams Street (guess theyve been moved???)and was pleasantly surprised to see CHI Police Officers directing Taxi traffic on the busy Street instead of the usual self-appointed Street Valets!  After a 20 minute wait (I heard the Cop call and say they needed 100 More Cabs @ Union Station!  )we rolled over to the Embassy Suites on State Street, checked in to the Very Nice Hotel and were into our Suite by 1AM. After a nice Hot! Shower was asleep by 1:30, slept like a baby in the Comfortable King Size bed that didnt move until 8:00AM! After calling AGR to confirm Rebook, we're Good to Go!!!  )Went down for a Great Breakfast (all you can eat Full Menu/Food Bar etc.). We then cleaned and packed up, caught a Cab to Union Station, checked into the Lounge, got our New e-tickets and were alll set! It was a Cool, Partly Cloudy Morning in CHI, we walked over to the Lake, around downtown, then back to Lou Mitchells for Lunch, Great Food, Very Busy!!( and they now take Credit Cards!) Back to the Metro lounge to await our Train Call, the Lounge was absolutely jammed, Id say several hundred people were trying to get in, we were lucky to snag a Couch, all the Refreshments were gone and it was Really Hectic! The Conductor for the CZ#5 came in to collect Tickets and the RedCaps started hauling folks on the carts which opened up room for people to sit!

About 100PM the Conductor for the Eagle started Collecting/Scanning Tickets @ the desk and the Zephyr crowd had all cleared out but the other LD Trains (SWC/EB/Cap Ltd.etc.) were filling the place!)

We took the Kindergarden walk down the Platform to our Train, walked up to the Front where we would have Room #22 in the Transdorm on the SOLD OUT Train! Since it was a Re-Route due to the Trackwork between CHI and STL, they announced that we would "Probably" be Late into STL, you think??  Our SCA, Gene, greeted us @ the Door, took our Bags and told us that hed be working the Coach behind us, but since his Room was in the Transdorm, hed be available!  He had set up a Coffee, Juice, Water and Ice Station in the unused Conductors office and there were 3 Showers and 5 Restrooms on our end of the Car and Downstairs! He apologized cause wed have to share with the Crew, Id never seen this set upo before on a Transdorm?? :unsure: We rolled out right on time @ 1:52PM, the usual consist of Engine(1)/Transdorm/Two Coaches/Sightseer Lounge/Diner(CCC)/Coach/Revenue Sleeper bringing up the Markers! Of course we were delayed in the freight yards on the way out of the yards for an Hour (crossing traffic)and finally rolled out thru Amish Farms, Miles and Miles and Miles of Corn, Grain, Soy beans etc. All looked Green and it was Raining on and off with Rainbows etc. Neat to see the Horse and Buggies trotting down the Road, the Houses and Barns without Electricity and the Families waving as the Train rolled by their Farms! We were two Hours late as we rolled into STL so it was Dark as we crossed the River, pretty sight all lit up! Had eaten Dinner in the Diner before we arrived!(healthy Choice and Ice Cream :wub: !) We spent about 20 minutes in STL,("Don't go into the Station, stay Trainside!") then rolled out heading into the Hills of Missouri and Arkansas! We had a couple of Retired Amtrak Employees riding with us that I knew, and a current Conductor on the Eagle that I ride with between AUS and FTW frequently! Theyd been to a Service Award Ceremony in CHI and were fun to talk with over a couple of Adult Beverages! (Baileys is very Smooooth! :wub: )

Woke up in Texarkana (back in Texas!!!  ) about an Hour down, had Breakfast (Continental) with Julius and the crew, he runs a Great Diner as compared to some of the Slacker Crews on this Route! Miss Polly was no-where to be seen! :lol: Rolled on to the Crew Change in Marshall, stopped in Longview where the Houston and Shrevport Busses picked up de-boarding Pax and rolled thru Mineola (lots of folks got off here surprisingly??), then on down the line for Dallas High Balling! We had made up an Hour and pulled into Dallas almost on time! It was Raining and they Spotted us on an outside Track away from the station so one had to go a Long way to get around the Train, similar to the set up in Salt Lake City!Ate Lunch (Special Sandwich/No Desert! :giggle: ) , during the 30 minute stop, we then headed on towards FTW where we arrived in a Hard Rain Right on Time but the Heartland Flyer and #22 were running late so we sat for One and a Half Hours, visited in the Station, the Hot Dog guy wasnt there today! Finally rolled out about 3:00PM, an Hoiur down but High Balled to Cleburne, McGregor (Beauitful Downtown Crawford flew by! <_< ), they started Dinner @ TPL where we roilled in only 30 minutes down, we passed! Large crowd got off here also and we Rolled out down to Taylor (several got off here also), then thru Roundrock,down MoPAC and into the Austin Station only 30 minutes down! Gave Gene the good tip he deserved, our friend picking us up found us and we loaded up and rolled out into the Stop and Go Austin Traffic heading Home after a too Short Great Adventure! I'm ready to do it again tomorrow!   

Amtrak will surely hear from me on the Great Staff that worked our Trains and in CHI too, I always try to report the Good as well as the Bad!


----------



## Michigan Mom (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your adventures... the good and the bad! Great fun to read and reminds me that life should be an adventure!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 26, 2012)

Michigan Mom said:


> Thanks for sharing your adventures... the good and the bad! Great fun to read and reminds me that life should be an adventure!


:hi: My pleasure, I'm ready to leave tomorrow! ^_^


----------



## stntylr (Aug 26, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> Michigan Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing your adventures... the good and the bad! Great fun to read and reminds me that life should be an adventure!
> ...


I know what you mean. I just got back from my trip and I'm already thinking about the next one.


----------



## reefgeek (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks Jim, I enjoyed (reading about) your adventures very much!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry I wasn't outside to wave to you as you made your way from SLC to PRO. I was sound asleep in my daughter's apartment which is within walking distance of the tracks.


----------



## tonys96 (Sep 2, 2012)

Jim,

How many points did it take for this trip?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 3, 2012)

tonys96 said:


> Jim,
> 
> How many points did it take for this trip?


40,000 minus 5% (2,000 for AGRMC)= 38,000 Points for Two 2 Zone Roomette Awards! 

Plus, due to the Cattle drive in Nebraska, we received a Paid Embassy Suite in CHI with Breakfast, a Voucher for $24 for Taxi Fare and $50 to Eat on! We were Rebooked on the TE#21 on the next days Train in the Transdorm from CHI-AUS via the Reroute thus missing the Van Ride through the Cornfields to Springfield and an Bustittution from SPI-STL which gave us another Dinner in the Diner on the Eagle!  Best of all Customer Relations called me and offered a Voucher for $200 for future Travel! Win! Win!


----------

